# move to live in the usa



## geo2008 (May 27, 2008)

i would like to move out of britain.....usa sounds good.....is it possible to come over there meet a girl and get married an get my citezenship....???


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

geo2008 said:


> i would like to move out of britain.....usa sounds good.....is it possible to come over there meet a girl and get married an get my citezenship....???


Yes....but marrying for the sole purpose of gaining immigration benefit is fraud. Oh, and there are a few steps between marriage and citizenship.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

You may want to come here first on a job and then get married. Not a good idea to get married only for citizinship. You can get in trouble with the immigration authorities for this.

All the best.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, no, that won't work well at all. You don't get a permanent green card until you have been married for years, you have to prove it was a real marriage, and then you have to seek citizenship on your own.

And if you can't show a long relationship, you may not even get the green card at all. Immigration may decide you are marrying for the purposes of getting US residence, you will be deported, and you won't be able to come back.


----------



## geo2008 (May 27, 2008)

*ok*

oh well back to the drawing board then................anyone want in britain an ill marry them in..........lol


----------

